# TT Grill options?



## Barrons (Jul 10, 2015)

Guys I have got the standard s line grill on my TT TDI Quattro what other options have I got for front grills?

I wanted to try and find a honeycomb grill? If anyone can point me in the right direction that would be great.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Think it will depend on the year of your car if it's a facelift model then you could go with the TTS grille, the facelift tts grille is the chrome bar one and the pre facelift tts one is honeycomb I think. The xenonz rs grill is popular as well all should fit if you have a facelift s line bumper. The fog light grilles are quite cheap to buy direct from the dealer plenty of posts on here about the different options


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Considered a debadged one by FK? I've heard they are a ball ache to fit as the whole bumper needs removing so it's put me off unless I get someone to do it for me


----------



## Barrons (Jul 10, 2015)

I have got a 2011 TT TDI Quattro so is that the year before or after facelift?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Barrons said:


> I have got a 2011 TT TDI Quattro so is that the year before or after facelift?


The Xenonz TTRS grill will fit on any Mk2 TT but you'll more than likely have to chop the centre section out of the front bumper. Loads of people have done it including myself. Easy job, but yes the front bumper has to be taken off to fit

http://www.xenonz.co.uk/audi-tt--tts-2006-to-ttrs.html

These retail at £250 but if you whatsapp Zee and tell him your a TT forum member he will do it for £225

Great addition to the TT by far 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

All grills fit all mk2 bumpers 
If fitting a RS grill then the centre section needs cutting out 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

legend139 said:


> Barrons said:
> 
> 
> > I have got a 2011 TT TDI Quattro so is that the year before or after facelift?
> ...


These look great, I want one now but how much work is involved to get it to fit. I know you mention cutting the centre section of the bumper away but what exactly is involved.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

It's just a piece of plastic, very easy to do, I e recently bought a TTS bumper and done it, fitting it all on the weekend so I'll get some photos up, only problem I found was that the TTRS grill is gloss and looks odd with the Matt fog grills, so I got those done in gloss too


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

mk1f4n said:


> It's just a piece of plastic, very easy to do, I e recently bought a TTS bumper and done it, fitting it all on the weekend so I'll get some photos up, only problem I found was that the TTRS grill is gloss and looks odd with the Matt fog grills, so I got those done in gloss too


Fair enough, is the removal of the bumper tricky. I see you're based in Soton, my other half lives there (long story) but might have to pick your brains at some stage if that's ok.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

No it's easy, very easy to cut as well, it's quite flimsy plastic, best to get some satin black paint too, so that you can refresh the bumper bar behind or it will show


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

Fitted the TTRS Plus to ours..


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

mk1f4n said:


> No it's easy, very easy to cut as well, it's quite flimsy plastic, best to get some satin black paint too, so that you can refresh the bumper bar behind or it will show


Ok thanks for your advice. Still wouldn't feel entirely comfortable removing the bumper by myself so would prob enlist help for that once I've bought a grille.


----------



## Devv_white (Jan 25, 2015)

I second that ^^


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

Where did you guys get the black badge from ?


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

That's a nice looking TT Devv.

The black rings are part of the grill bhavin85

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Going to be fitting my TTS black edition bumper and RS grill today  , just a quick one to the people that have recently done it, did you fit and clip the grill to the bumper first and fit as a whole or semi fit bumper and then clip it in, didn't want to start and then have to go back and start again cheers for any help


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

I think you'll have to attach the grille to the bumper and refit as a complete item - thats what I did when I changed mine 4 years ago


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok cheers for that, better get on and do it now cheers


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Good luck, post up some pics once you've done it.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok so I've started but I can't seem to get the bottom part of the bumper off, the small part tha sits under the wing, is it just a case of pulling on it or is there a hidden bolt there, I've undone all the grill ones and the four main bolts that hold the bumper on, just worried I'm going to break something :? L


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Pull that bottom part horizontally outwards.

The local fasteners are the screws that secure the arch liner and the 2 studs/nuts that secure the bumper to the front curve of the wing.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have any pics of the part your having issues with ?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help and advice guys, I missed one of the pesky trim bolts underneath, bumper is off now and just about to go put new one on cheers


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok one more thing, for those who have fitted the RS grill do you remove the foam bumper bar protector as worried I'm going to see it through the grill or should I just paint it black cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I did mine black but still looked crap so cut it out in the centre and sprayed the cross member behind it black

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

I did min black with PlastiDip


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks good

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

mk1f4n said:


> Ok one more thing, for those who have fitted the RS grill do you remove the foam bumper bar protector as worried I'm going to see it through the grill or should I just paint it black cheers


Removed and sprayed the metal bar black


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok cheers everyone I took foam out and painted bar black, still struggling to get the lines right with the bumper at bottom of wing ?, I'm leaving for now and moving onto my side skirts


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help on this, new grill and bumper are on, need to get wing mirrors painted gloss black to tie in I think


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Looks really good, can this fit within any front bumper?

What are you doing with your front number plate?


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah the grill fits all bumpers, I put on the TTS bumper as wanted the whole front end changed, I also got the splitter and grills done in gloss black as really didn't like the look of the Matt grills with everything, number plate wise it' will be on the dash until I get a plate hider


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

boosted said:


> I did min black with PlastiDip
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks sweet!   How many coats? Any tips? I'm really tempted to do mine now! I thought I would order this... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331646393146...rkparms=gh1g=I331646393146.N8.S1.M1156.R1.TR4 ...but I've been told I'd need to modify it because of my S-line bumper. So maybe your idea is the best! Did you remove the bumper? I'm thinking you wouldn't want to spray this all over the radiator...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

mk1f4n said:


> Thanks for all the help on this, new grill and bumper are on, need to get wing mirrors painted gloss black to tie in I think


well done, looks really good, where did you grill from and how much :wink:


----------



## boosted (Jun 3, 2007)

WoRkZ said:


> Wow! That looks sweet!   How many coats? Any tips? I'm really tempted to do mine now! I thought I would order this... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331646393146...rkparms=gh1g=I331646393146.N8.S1.M1156.R1.TR4 ...but I've been told I'd need to modify it because of my S-line bumper. So maybe your idea is the best! Did you remove the bumper? I'm thinking you wouldn't want to spray this all over the radiator...


I did about 4 coats, it's really easy to apply. Just need to mask off all the areas you don't want covered, and make sure the area you are painting is bone dry. If there is ANY water it will mess it up, it'll peel, bubble, and need re-done.

All i had to remove was the audi rings, i wanted to keep them shiny. Even if your masking isn't perfect, the excess just rubs off in your finger.

You are spraying it from such a distance it doesn't get near the rad, it's quite heavy so doesn't go too far.


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

IC_HOTT said:


> mk1f4n said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the help on this, new grill and bumper are on, need to get wing mirrors painted gloss black to tie in I think
> ...


Grill is from xenonz, I was a little worried to start with, when it turned up I was presently surprised, it is made very well and fits great with a small bit of cutting.

Well worth getting some plastidip and painting everything behind or it shows through and looks terrible


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Picture of underneath grill and bumper, gave everything a nice coat of black


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Looks great mate, very mean looking goes well with dolphin grey 8)


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> Looks great mate, very mean looking goes well with dolphin grey 8)


Thanks, I think it needs some more black to tie in though, so will be getting wing mirrors, petrol cap and roof wrapped in black too


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

boosted said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That looks sweet!   How many coats? Any tips? I'm really tempted to do mine now! I thought I would order this... http://www.ebay.ca/itm/331646393146...rkparms=gh1g=I331646393146.N8.S1.M1156.R1.TR4 ...but I've been told I'd need to modify it because of my S-line bumper. So maybe your idea is the best! Did you remove the bumper? I'm thinking you wouldn't want to spray this all over the radiator...
> ...


I am even more interested in trying this out now. Will let you know how it turned out. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## Robbie1007 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, just bought a TTRS grill, anyone know where to get a number plate holder from? Thanks


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Robbie1007 said:


> Hi, just bought a TTRS grill, anyone know where to get a number plate holder from? Thanks


If you want the same one as everyone else you already have one, the dashboard! :lol: not sure where you get the holders from think Templar and Gogs both have wrap round plates fitted on the bumper under the lights might be worth checking out


----------



## mk1f4n (Feb 2, 2010)

Robbie1007 said:


> Hi, just bought a TTRS grill, anyone know where to get a number plate holder from? Thanks


If you have bought it from XENONZ it will come with one already, If not I do have one that I'm not using


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

Hi *Just picked up this old thread...* - I'd like to switch my 2011 TT S-Line coupe - grill from the factory fitted to the honeycomb, but baffled by the options. *Can anyone point me to a matt finish option that is reasonably priced?* - I've seen one for around £85 which looked good quality but forgot to bookmark and now cant find!!


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

*Caveat Emptor!* - for those of you who didn't study latin at school, that means *Buyer beware!*
I bought this grill *https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/224126555438 * and managed to make it fit, *BUT* then realised that the badge holder the company supplied with the grill was not the right size for my factory silver rings!
It has taken me ages back and forth with their customer services trying to find a solution, and even they could only find one supplier *in Switzerland!* who makes a badge that will fit their badge holder. The badge holder they supply will only accept a silver ring badge of 261mm x 86mm (The badge I had on my original bumper was 248mm x 86mm)
I dont know what it'll cost to get hold of one of these from Switzerland, incl taxes etc, but I'm going to be seriously out of pocket as a result of this.
Worth saying that I double checked with the grill supplier that my original badge would fit and they assured me it would. So if you're thinking of changing your front grill *PLEASE* be very careful that you check out everything and *only deal with a reputable company!!*
Photo shows the size difference.







*Does anyone know if 261mm x 86mm is a standard size for an Audi badge and if so what model would it be for if I ordered one from Audi?*


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

Here's a pic of the new grill - looks nice - I sprayed the area behind with a satin black, but you can see the horn parts above the number plate section, so I need the badge to cover/hide these.








View attachment 1

*SwissJetPilot* - I don't suppose you're anywhere near the supplier for the badge I've tracked down and planning a trip to the UK in the next week? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Tonipoloni said:


> Here's a pic of the new grill - looks nice - I sprayed the area behind with a satin black, but you can see the horn parts above the number plate section, so I need the badge to cover/hide these.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> *SwissJetPilot* - I don't suppose you're anywhere near the supplier for the badge I've tracked down and planning a trip to the UK in the next week? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I got my badge and holder from here 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-emblem- ... 890.l49286


----------



## Flashy (Nov 8, 2019)

I got mine included when I bought the grill like yours, all for £72. Bought the rings to fit the holder for about £13.


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

*Thanks guys* - Yes I saw this badge supplier too ChrisJ82, but the space between number plate and top of my grill just isn't enough to fit one of these badge & holders. Managed to get a measly £20 back from the Black performance people at Jap parts in Manchester towards the cost of my Swiss Rings (sounds like an exotic pudding!) :roll:


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

I've been looking at a load of blogs and posts around the subject of *badge sizes* and it seems it's just an absolute nightmare trying to match to what you need! So frustrating and then we have to contend with 'Shisters' and con men on Ebay who lie to you about the compatibility of their products and then think it's OK to just offer you a refund when you've already committed to their dodgy product descriptions, *AND* have already probably fitted their questionable (and probably over-priced) products.
From my own experience I would advise anyone wanting to replace their front grills (and accompanying badge holders and emblems) to measure very carefully and *only buy a badge and holder as a set so you know that one will fit the other*.
Hope that's useful advice.


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

*Flashy* - Can I ask what size your silver/black rings badge was? Dims in mm?


----------



## Tonipoloni (Nov 21, 2020)

*Finally found a silver ring badge to fit my after market grill!* - so relieved, and it was cheap - £12
And - despite the nightmare of being messed about by the grill seller - quite pleased with the final result.


----------



## pokersquirrel (7 mo ago)

chaznik said:


> Fitted the TTRS Plus to ours..


so mean. wow.


----------



## MarkTheShark (9 mo ago)

I will be getting a new honeycomb grill as my diamond grill is looking tired and doesn't match the fog grills.

When I look at them on ebay they are listed as for TT TTS and TTRS but is that right for fitment as they have different bumpers? Mine is TTS bumper With the narrow grill below it.

I also want to remove and wrap the lower front lip. Is it difficult to remove?


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

MarkTheShark said:


> I will be getting a new honeycomb grill as my diamond grill is looking tired and doesn't match the fog grills.
> 
> When I look at them on ebay they are listed as for TT TTS and TTRS but is that right for fitment as they have different bumpers? Mine is TTS bumper With the narrow grill below it.
> 
> I also want to remove and wrap the lower front lip. Is it difficult to remove?


Pretty sure the grilles are all the same, whether it's a base, S, or RS. However there might be some difference in the pre and post facelift...I'm not sure. I haven't taken mine off yet to know but I sure hope there are no differences 'cause otherwise the replacement might not fit LOL.

The lip at the bottom is riveted, at least on my car--only in two places IIRC. Rivets will need to be drilled out and replaced if you want to remove/replace it (actually I don't think it will go anywhere should you not replace them because it's held in otherwise and I think there might be screws too). A good wrap guy will be able to wrap it without removing it for sure, but if you're DIYing it that's probably not a skill you want to try to "learn on the fly"--removing it is a better idea. 

On a side note, when I had my front-end repainted I had them paint that lower lip a different colour but it doesn't seem like they removed the rivets so I'm not sure how they did it but they did do it properly!


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's the only exterior modification I'll be doing on the TT for the foreseeable future.
View attachment 487564

All silver (with a chrome trim) honeycomb front grill. This should visually play well with the hyper silver wheels.


----------

